# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Nedoumice o tandemu

## Diami

Evo, naša princeza nam se pridružila pred ravno 6 dana i sad i mi dojimo tandem. Jer meni je bilo žao i nisam htjela starijem zvrku ukidati dojenje zbog trudnoće. 

I sad imam par nedoumica. Prvo, stariji bi sad praktički stalno htjeo na sisu, svakih par minuta. To mu je u biti reakcija na dolazak seke, ispoljavanje ljubomore ("moje mlijeko"), al meni je to naporno, al ako neće škoditi seki - neka mu bude. A drugo - bojim se da malenoj neće biti dosta, da će se pogotovo sad dok se još uspostavlja ponuda i potražnja, previše namučiti da si izvlači mlijeko jer je braco sve pokupio...

Sa starijim sam prošla drvlje i kamenje prvih 2 mjeseca, imali smo bolova, ragada, puno premali dobitak na težini (300g prvih mjesec dana) i zbog toga dohranjivali s jednom bočicom, koju smo onda postepeno ukinuli, i naravno - strah da će i s malenom biti problema oko napretka je ipak tu negdje. Sve ja znam - mlijeko se stvara koliko ga se popije, prilagođava se bebici i tako dalje, ali opet - malo me plaši ta situacija posebno jer stariji želi baš toliko puno i često sisati.

Ona je rođena sa 3100 i izašla sa 2900 i nešto sitno grama iz bolnice, imala je žuticu. Sisa često, ali po malo, iako je pokušavam animirati. Do sad sam uspjela odoljeti i nisam je vagala i rekla sam da i neću najranije do subote. Ima dovoljno mokrih pelena, ali recimo kaka samo jednom dnevno za sada.

Ima li kakvih savjeta, treba li na što posebno paziti? Hoće li ona doći do dovoljno mlijeka? Što s onom preporukom da unutar 2h treba jednu dojku davati - moje su ionako stalno u pogonu sise, igra li to onda ulogu? 

Je li problem što joj brat neposredno prije podoja maltene isprazni cicu nekad (trudm se to izbjeći, no dogodi se)? Iz vašeg iskustva - jesu li vama stariji dojenjem "utvrđivali svoju poziciju" i trebalo im je za osjećaj sigurnosti? Ako da, jel se to smirilo i kada?

Sorry na milijun pitanja, al baš me uhvatila neka nesigurnost... Ne bih željela starijeg odbijati, al ne želim ni da njoj fali... Pa me pucaju hormoni pa sam sva izbezumljena na mahove oko toga... Pa plačem ak njemu ne dam ili mi se čini da njoj nejde...

Heeelp...  :Sad:

----------


## KayaR

Draga Diami,
nemam bas nikakvog iskustva s tandemom,ali imam jednu sisavicu 11/2008 kojoj je sika jos uvek na prvom mestu :Smile: 
Zato te razumem zasto starijem malcu ne zelis uskratiti siku.
Nadam se da ce ti se javiti puno mama s iskustvom koje ce te uputiti u tehnicki deo,a moje je misljenje da treba da se opustis i bice papice za oboje.
Sretno! :Love:

----------


## dutka_lutka

Draga Diami, 

čestitam ti na bebici  :Heart: , a i na tandemu!  :Smile: 

Sama (još) nemam iskustvo tandema, ali čini se da je u ovom tekstu dosta toga objašnjeno, a sigurno će se javiti i savjetnice.




> Budući da starije dijete jede i čvrstu hranu, novorođenče bi trebalo imati prednost u dojenju kako bi se osiguralo da dobiva dovoljno kolostruma. Ovdje vam može pomoći tata koji će zabaviti starije dijete dok mama doji mlađe.


Tandemsko dojenje

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.phpTekst...D=112&Show=530

----------


## Školjkica

ja sam imala tandem kao i ti s razlikom 2 godine među djecom, naporno je, nemoj ništa očekivati, bit će kasnije lakše, probajte izgurati dan po dan, meni je više psihički bilo naporno, isto je starija često željela često cicati, 
moje nikad nisu bile problematične za dobivanje težine, dobile obje po kilu, kilu i pol, tako da ti nemam tu šta pametno savjetovat, sjećam se da sam prvi mjesec dana pazila da mlađa dobiva jednu ciku unutar dva sata, i brinula sam se da joj starija ne pojede ono masno mlijeko, kad je nakon mjesec dana dobila kilu nisam više pazila i onda je drugi mjesec dobila još više, kilu i pol
ako vidiš da ti je naporno probaj se sa starijom dogovorit, da ciki ujutro i navečer ili kako vam već paše, nekad se može dogovorit, a nekad ne ide, nema pravog recepta, svaki tandem je priča za sebe
u svakom slučaju sretno i drži se, sve se može

----------


## Diami

Ja bi se čak bojala prije za vodenastije mlijeko jer kad su sise stalno u pogonu, onda je ono maltene stalno na izlazu. Recimo ako manja doji  2h na jednoj, a stariji u to vrijeme na drugoj, kad ih zamijenim - u drugoj je isto "masnije" na izlazu jer nije stajalo mlijeko ništa skoro...

Ak se ne varam sad je ono prijelazno mlijeko, a za oko 5 dana će krenuti polako zrelo mlijeko, koliko se sjećam, kolostruma se malena napila ona 4 dana u rodilištu dok smo bile bez brata.

Za sada dogovori oko cikenja nisu mogući, i najmanje odgađanje predstavlja dramu jer bi stariji odmah i sada i istog trena kad se sjeti. Sad radimo tu po malo na tome, na drugim planovima nije tako krut - ovo mu je jednostavno "osjetljivo područje", da smije sisati je njemu dokaz da ga mama još voli...

Čitala sam i malo stranij linkova i to me smirilo malo, moram samo pripaziti na hranu i da dovoljno pijem... A ostalo će valjda doći s vremenom. Sad samo da malena još počne kakati malo češće... Mokrih pelena ima srećom dovoljno.

----------


## Školjkica

ja sam bila gladna kao vuk, na stolu mi je moralo stalno biti nesto za grickanje, jela sam hrpe badema i grožđica

----------


## Diami

Nakon što sam pregledala sve snimke na stranici dr. jack newmana, pretpostavljam da moramo poraditi još na položaju i da malena neefektivno siše odn. više "dudla" ali ne guta odn. vuče dovoljno. Pa ćemo sad poraditi na tome. Nadam se da će onda i kakanje krenuti...

----------


## tomita

Diami, čestitam vam na novom članu obitelji.
Još sam jučer pročitala tvoje pitanje, i dok sam danas došla do malo vremena da odgovorim, već si na tragu onoga što bi ti i ja napisala.
Ono što mi je u tvom prvom postu odmah upalo u oko je broj pokakanih pelena. On bi za dijete starije od 5 dana pa sve do djeteta starog 6 tjedana trebao biti 3 do 4 pelene. Pokakanom pelenom se smatra pelena s tragom stolice veličine kovanice od 5 kuna. Stolica treba biti kremasta, i zlatnožuta. dogodi se da stolica nije takve boje (boja može varirati ovisno i o tome koliko je stalala u crijevima i peleni) ali je važan njihov  broj. Mokrih pelna treba biti 5-6 (jednokratnih) tj, 7-8 platnenih.
Svakako novorođenče ima prednost pri dojenju, no to nipošto ne znači da starijemu trebaš uskraćivati dojku. Ja bi svakako vodila računa o tome da curica dobije cijeli obrok (jednu dojku unutar 2 do 3 sata). Budući da su kod tebe istodobno stimulirane obje dojke nije potrebno često izmjenjivati strane.
Koliko djevočica dnevno doji?
Vidim da si zaključila da prihvat dojke nije dobar, svakako poradite na tome. Kod pravilnog prihvata dijete treba široko otvoriti usta, bradavica u ustima nije centrirana nego je više zahvaćen onaj dio koji je kod djetetove brade. Donja usna je izvrnut te se kod nje vidi jezik.
dijete treba biti cijelim tijelom okrenuto k tebi, tako da ne mora izvrtati glavicu kako bi došlo do dojke (uho, rame i kuk su u ravnini).
Kad dijete pravilno prihvati dojku ona je duboko u ustima i ne osjeti se pritisak na bradavicu. Kad dijete siše ritmično se pomiču čeljusti (čak se to vidi kod djetetovog uha) i kod gutanja se čuju karakteristični zvukovi (nešto poput kh-kh-stanka-kh-kh-stanka) i tako skroz dok je priljev mlijeka u usta velik (dok se otpušta mlijeko iz dojke)
Dojiš li istovremeno oboje djece? Ako da, dojenje starijeg može potaknuti otpuštanje mlijeka pa će i mlađe lakše doći do mlijeka.
Ako je djevojčica još uspavana možeš koristiti neke od ovih postupaka kako bi ju razbudila i potaknula na dojenje:
- razodijenuti dijete i staviti ju na svoja prsa (ostvariti kontakt koža na kožu)
- tijekom dojenja češće podignuti dijete da podrigne
- presvući pelenu ako vidiš da dijete kunja pri podoju
- ako primjetiš da tone u san tijekom podoja poškakljikati ispod brade, protrljati ušnu resicu;
Kakav vam je režim spavanja? U ovo vrijeme za novorođenče su bitni i noćni podoji. 
Budući da ti je ovo drugo dijete, vjerujem da dosta ovog već znaš. Ja sam pisala sve čega sam se sjetila da bi ti moglo pomoći.

I ja sam imala tandem. Dojili smo u tandemu 16 mjeseci. U doba kad mu se rodila seka stariji je dojio tri puta dnevno. Dolaskom seke kući i mojim stalnim boravkom kod kuće broj podoja se povećao, ali čim je ustvrdio da mi je sika dostupna kako i prije sekinog rođenja spontano se vratio na broj od tri podoja dnevno.
Meni je pomagalo kad sam ih zajedno dojila, to su mi bili trenutci za odmor.
Često sam i dojila malenu a istovremeno sa starijim slagala puzzle, čitala knjigu i slično.
Znam da je u prvim danima naporno, ali će ti vjerovatno biti lakše kad prođe ona prva kontrola i kad vidiš kako djevojčica napreduje.
Za sada svakako poradite na prihvatu i prati mokre i prljave pelene, to je najbolji pokazatelj dobiva li dovoljno mlijeka.
Ako ikako možeš nađi nekoga da ti pomogne oko kućanskih poslova i obveza, moćda i nekog iz obitelji tko bi se mogao igrati/prošetati sa starijim djetetom. Ti se pokušaj odmarati što više, piti i redovito jesti.
Javi se! Sretno!

----------


## winnerica

Diami, čestitam na prinovi i na tandemu!!!

I sama imam tandem već preko 7 mj. i curke se dobro slažu, bude kriza po noći ponekad kad se probude u isto doba i onda prednost ima manja cura jer brže popapa i zaspi, a starija bi se utješila samo na ciki i nacicavala cijelu noć... Bilo ti je kod nas plača i svega ali nekako malecku stariju urazumim (imamo i sreće s njom zbog toga) i onda pričeka seku da se napapa (razlika je 17 mj. između njih dvije), pa se ona priključi na ciku (računa da su joj onda obje na raspolaganju). 
Bitno mi je bilo da imam dovoljno tekućine i voća oko sebe jer sam stalno bila dehidrirana s obzirom na duplo dojenje (starija nije cikila samo 2 dana dok smo bile u rodilištu seka i ja). I znale bi bit skupa na cikama p sam i jastučiće podmetala, samo da nitko ne pati i ne plače. Izdrži, lijepo je i korisno svima. Pusa!

----------


## Diami

Evo prekjučer je pokakala jednu pelenu ali oooogromnu količinu (prošlo i do bodića i odjelca), a jučer 3 regularne kakice i 2 u tragovima što se ne broje (ono - pobjeglo joj dok je prduckala). Popišana je svaka. Dojim ih nekad istovremeno, nekad samo starijeg, nekad samo mlađu, imam dojam trenutno da samo dojim. 

Stariji spava cijelu noć u komadu, doji kratko prije spavanja i onda tek ujutro, tako da je po noći dojenje samo njeno. Ona se nacicava negdje do 11, onda ospava recimo do 3 ili 4, i onda doji na sat vremena razmaka do jutra otprilike (ili na 2h, kako kada, još smo mali). Mislim da se sad količina mlijeka prilagođava postepeno.

Prihvat smo poboljšali mislim, i dalje se brzo umori ali opet uspije relativno često potaknuti novi let-down, tako da ne guta dugo u komadu nego češće kraće. Dobije istu dojku unutar ca. 2h i onda protestira i hoće drugu uglavnom. Kompresije sam probala, baš po videima od Newmana, ali nisu nešto pomagale (dok objašnjenje prištekavanja nam je pomoglo dosta da poboljšamo hvat, iako još ne otvara toliko široko usta koliko bi mogla možda), a iako sam pomicala hvat da nije na istom mjestu - dobila sam strašne kvrge (iako nisam prejako stiskala) i da nije bilo starijeg da pošteno povuče - ne bi dobro završilo. 

Nadam se da smo na dobrom putu. I odoh opet popit pola litre vode...  :Smile:

----------


## casa

I ja imam tandem, mladi ima 5 mjesecia stariji 18. Moj stariji je isto na početku tražio češće i tu smo našli neku sredinu, ne dati uvijek kad bi, ali ni ne dat uvijek. Uglavnom, bitno je znati da te starije ne pita jer je gladno, već iz ljubomore ili možda iz dosade. Meni je bilo super što je mm bio samnom kući prvih mjesec dana pa bi on starijeg zvao na igru dok mlađeg dojim. A ako se bojiš dobiva li manja dovoljno definitivno je najbolje priključit ih oboje istovremeno. Na početku e ti trebat pomoć ali vrlo brzo ćeš sama moći oboje stavit na sisu. Mislim da treba nekako uredit da su sike bebine, a da ponekad i starije može malo povući. Ono govoriti kako je to bebska stvar i kako jaaaadna beba ne može papati ni jaja, ni tikvice, ni čokoladu,  uglavnom sve ono što starije voli. I sretno i to ti se sve može. I moj stariji sad mlađem uvijek pokušava krišom dati malo keksa ili nečeg finog jer i beba s njim dijeli sike.

----------


## tomita

diami mislim da se ne trebaš brinuti o kompresijama, dobro vam je krenulo sad kad je ovakvo kakanje.
A to da ti se čini da dojiš cijeli dan, normalno je  :Smile: 
Moja curica će sad dvije godine i još uvijek mi se čini da su otkad dođem kući  sike stalno u pogonu. I po noći.  :Smile:

----------


## Diami

Casa ovo sa bebinim sikama smo probali i isto tako ovo da ne može ništa drugo papati - to njega ništa ne dira. Njemu je sad to mehanizam potvrde da ga mama i dalje voli, dakle neka vrsta ljubomore je odn. reakcija na novu situaciju. Danas smo našli foru "čekaj da ti se cica malo napuni" - upalilo je, samo je pitanje koliko dugo će paliti.

Danas smo opet imali 3 kakice, jedna poprilično obilna. Tak da je za sad to ok. 

Sam ne kužim ovo s vodenim i masnim mlijekom u ovakvoj situaciji - kad su obje sise praktički stalno u pogonu, budući da oboje sisaju relativno često, nekad sa samo 15 minuta razmaka... Pa ni ne stigne odstajat mlijeko da bi bilo vodenastije, osim po noći kad ona sama sisa.

----------


## tomita

Masniji dio mlijeka se "zalijepi" za stijenke alveola. Kako se alveole stišću prvo izlazi ono mlijeko koje je "nezalijepljeno" kojega mi zovemo vodenim dijelom mlijeka. Što dulje traje podoj od stijenke se odljepljuje i masni dio (pod utjecajem stiskanja alveola).
Vjerujem da se i u stanci od 15min odvoji vodenasti i masni dio, tako a treba računati na duljinu/ efikasnost podoja. Taj masni dio mlijeka zaista je važan za rast i razvoj.

----------


## Diami

A nakon koliko dugo sisanja se počnu odljepljivati te čestice masti od stijenki? To me u biti zanima. Jasno mi je da se što duže mlijeko stoji to više masnoće istaloži, al koliko brzo se opet "počne miješati"? Jer recimo moji su uvijek relativno kratko sisali, pa i sada mala kratko sisa, al se trudim da uspije bar dva do tri puta za redom pokrenuti LD pa da joj dođe i masnije mlijeko, valjda je to dovoljno. Mislim ako je kakanje pokazatelj onda je ok za sada, al ipak - jedva čekam da malo ojača još pa počne i jače i efikasnije vući.

Mislim da je imala skok u razvoju jučer/prekjučer, danas se fino najela i noćas i sad ujutro i spava "kao beba" po sat do dva u komadu.

----------


## tomita

Stvarno ti ne bi znala reći koliko je to vremenski, nisam nikada naišla na takav podatak.
Ja to zamišljam kao kad pomiješaš vodu i ulje. Kada ih promućkaš sve bude jednolično, ali kako stoji odvajaju se ulje i voda. 
Što se mlijeka tiče, ovaj masniji dio mlijeka lijepi se za stijenke alveola u kojima se proizvodi mlijeko. Kad dijete počne sisati bradavica biva podražena, impuls putuje u mozak i daje tijelu signal da se mlijeko treba otpuštati ( te da se treba stvarati novo mlijeko). Tada se ispušta hormon oksitocin pod čijim se djelovanjem stežu mišićne stanice oko alveola i mlijeko istiskuju u mliječne kanaliće, pa u mliječne kanale i sve do izvan dojke. Kako tijekom podoja dođe do nekoliko tih signala za otpuštanjem mlijeka (let-down-a) i ovo masnije mlijeko se istiskuje iz alveola.

----------


## winnerica

Potpisujem Tomitu, i ja to tako nešto zamišljam. Osim toga, vjerujem da masnoća majčinog mlijeka ipak malo ovisi i o majčinoj prehrani, kao i da sve mame nemaju jednak postotak masnoće u mlijeku da bi to bilo mjerivo. Moje osobno mišljenje je da 1/3 vremena podoja ide onaj vodenkasti dio, a preostali dio je masnije mlijeko jer ipak se dijete treba i zasititi nečime.

----------


## kahna

ja se nebi uopće zamarala koliko je i kada masno mlijeko a kada manje masno
pratila bi pelene i točka
što više računaš i kalkuliraš imaš više briga i nedoumica, što jednostavnije to lakše

ja dojim tandem, evo bit će 6 mjeseci
s tim da je luka bio 2 god i 10 mj. kad je seka stigla i obzirom na drastično smanjenje količine mlijeka u trudnoći, malo je cicao
tj. malo sam mu dala, jer su mi bile strašno osjetljive bradavice
kako je došlo mlijeko on bi cikio valjda više nego seka da sam mu dala
ali sam moguća nacicavanja i drame presjekla odmah u korjenu i rekla da može jedino za spavanje popodnevno, kad se probudi popodne i ujutro
i to sve pod uvjetom da seka ne ciki tad.
ja sam čvrsto odlučila i on je to tako prihvatio, u stilu daj šta daš
a traži i moli tokom dana, nekad dam nekad ne, ovisi o prilici :/

i da, mislim da će prije seka odustati nego on  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Školjkica

to mozda sad tako izgleda, dođu i ovi mlađi u tu fazu cicoludovanja
slažem se da nekako čim manje gledaš koja cica je na  redu, nekako se to uskladi ta ponuda i potražnja, bar je kod mene tako bilo

----------


## casa

J isto mislim da je definitivo najpametnije što je moguće manje pratit koliko je prošlo od zadnjeg podoja. Moja osobna teorija je jaako jednostavna. Moj organizam zna šta može a šta ne može i ako dojim mlađe na zahtjev a starije kad se meni čini razumnim, dakle, kao da mlađeg nema, onda mlijeka i masnog i nemasnog ima dovoljno. Inikakva vaganja nisam nikad prakticirala. Ako dijete izgleda zdravo, onda i je zdravo. Znam da ovo zvuči kao da ne brinem, ali meni se jednostavno svako dramatiziranje čini nezdravijim za dijete i od opcije da danas nije imalo dovoljno ovog ili onog mlijeka. Ako nije bilo danas, sutra će bit jer vjerujem da moj organizam osjeća moju djecu i neće dozvolit da budu gladna. Uz ovo naravno potrebno je da se mama zdravo i razumno hrani. Ne važem ni sebe ni djecu. Moj mlađi je s 4 mjeseca kod pedice imao 8 290, a rođen s 3550, a stariji s 14 mjeseci 11 kg. Mene pedica nije vagala, pa nemam taj podatak. I ja starijem dam sad sam ujutro, jer mi se čini da mu je to dovoljno, iako on još uvijek nekad pita i po danu. Ali ja mu ne bih čeđće davala ni da nema bracu. Nekako mi je bitno da mu sika nije utjeha i ljubav, jer to dajem na druge načine. Sika je hrana. Na kraju krajeva, ja svo troje svoje djece jednako volim i tješim, i ovog od 9 godina i ovo dvoje malih.

----------


## Diami

Mom starijem sika trenutno osim hrane je i utjeha i sigurnost i ljubav, a meni to i nije problem u biti. A što se praćenja tiče i meni je draže opustiti se, al nekad mi teško ide. 

Evo danas smo se vagali i dobila je od prošle subote malo preko 200g, vratila je porođajnu. A recimo jučer i prekjučer je kakala samo dva puta, ali zato jaaako obilno, avdanas još nije. Da mi kaka nakon svakog podoja kako to mnoge bebe rade ne bi se vjerojatno opterećivala, ali ne kaka ib uz to joj je brat jako slabo dobivao na težini prvih mjesec dana, tako da to utječe na mene i ne mogu se opustiti kako bih htjela. 

Ona i dalje neefikasno cica. Hvat nam je sad ok, asimetričan, usnice na van, zahvati areolu itd. Ali ipak samo izazove samo jedan, dva, maks 3 otpuštanja mlijeka (u pravilu 2) i zaspi i nikakvi poticaji je ne mogu natjerati da dulje u komadu vuče. Po teoriji da se već i nakon kraćeg razmaka među podojima masnoće talože, ona jako teško dolazi do masnijeg jer ne vuče dovoljno dugo, a to što cica često (tipa svakih 15 min) ne osigurava nužno dolazak do masnog mlijeka iako je na istoj dojci. 

Tako da sam u potrazi za novim opcijama kako je nagovoriti da aktivnije cica odn. dulje vuče, jer sve već spomenute i ne pale baš.

----------


## Diami

Baš sam danas u komi jer opet ne kaka... Mrzim dojenje u takvim situaciji, kud uvijek kod nas takvi problemi.... Ajde, barem piški i dalje ko velika...

----------


## Diami

Evo jutros konačno kakica - i to ooooogromna - količinski stvarno puna pelena od naprijed do otraga i van nje...

----------


## KayaR

Diami,svaka je beba razlicita,pa i sto se kakanja tice.
Moj prvi je kakio 15 puta dnevno do 4 meseca.
Srednji je ubrzo po dolasku kuci kakio jednom u nekoliko dana,i to tako guuusto kao pasta za zube i uvek punu pelenu.
I jos se nije mogao sam pokakiti,vec sam masirala trbuscic,pritiskala nogice na stomacic i tako...
Curica je isto kakila svakojako,nekad vise puta dnevno,nekad jedanput u nekoliko dana,ali bez muke.

----------


## Diami

Evo danas smo pored ove ogromne imali još jednu kakicu pristojnu. 

Kaya i ja si nekad mislim da su djeca različita, no gdje god čitam piše da su 3 ili više pokakane pelene (la leche league spominje 2 do 5) znak da dobivaju dovoljno mlijeka (zadovoljavajuće masnoće za njih). Pa se zabrine čovjek...

----------


## KayaR

Jooooj,mama uvek nadje neki razlog za brigu,i oko cega sam ja sve brinula/brinem....potpuno te razumem :Love: 
A bice to s vama sve kako treba,videces :Yes:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

evo da malo opišem kako je to bilo kod nas, možda ti malo olakšam:

z je rođena kada je n imala dvije godine i pet mjeseci, dojila je cijelu moju trudnoću, puno, čak i kad je izlazio 'slani med' doslovce
dojila je i kad mi je puknuo vodenjak
čim sam se vratila iz rodilišta n je pitala cice
prvih mjeseci su cicale zajedno na način da sam prakstički stalno nekog dojila, uključujući noć kada je n dojila valjda 2/3 noći
nikako se nije umirivala
z je lijepo i nježno cicala, mislim da nikada nije bljucnula više od kovanice od pet kuna, podrignula bi nakon što bi pocicala
ono što je meni osobno bio problem je to da je z prvi mjesec dobila na težini oko 1400 g, ali nakon tog mjeseca uvijek minimalno
i bilo me strah
imala je dugo cjelodnevne grčeve i kakala rijetko, rijetko češće od jednom dnevno u tim prvim danima, a nakon dva ili tri mjeseca po par puta mjesečno
tandem je trajao tri godine, otprilike je završio neki dan  :Grin: 
da sam tada znala da je z jednostavno drugačija od n bilo bi mi puno lakše, ali ja sam ih uporno uspoređivala
stalno sam se bojala da ona ne dobiva dovoljno mlijeka, da je zato tako sitna
ali ona sada ima nešto više od tri godine, nema 13 kg, a nožica je napunila 23, ajde kreće prema 24
zdrava je, vedra i vesela, para nam uši svojom stalnom deračinom  :Rolling Eyes: 

što se konkretnih dojilačkih savjeta tiče, uvijek sam se trudila da manja doji puno, na miru, da doji dok sama ne pusti cicu, a stariju da ne odbijam. tako nekako

dojile su zajedno dok se nisam potpuno 'utopila' pod njima, onda smo se ove jeseni oprostile od te prakse jer me pritiskalo jedno 35 kg, mene od niti dvadeset više  :Smile:

----------


## casa

Samo da se objasnim bolje. Namjera mog posta je bila umanjiti tvoje brige. Jednostavno kako se i mi mame dojiljice tandemske razlikujemo ponekad u svojim stajalištima, tako se i djeca razlikuju,  u dojenju i u kakicama. Svakako meni se čini da je 2oo grama u tjedan dana po knjizi dovoljno. I samo da kažem da je moj najstariji koji je dakle sam i neometano trudnoćom ili tandemom dojio bio mali mršavko. On je s godinu imao 8200 i iako smo se stalno navlačili po pretragama krvi bio je zdravo dijete. Ne znam, mene je nekako ta situacija kad se oko njegove male težine dizala velika buka, apo svemu je ostalome bio normalna beba,naučila da ne ide baš sve po tablici. Kolikogod se ja trudila  oko njega tada, on je jednostavno bio sitan. I danas je mršavko. Djeca su jednostavno drugačija... A i ovo s kakicama, ima toliko teorija... Meni je nedavno moja pedica rekla da je i do 4 dana bez kakice do 3 mjeseca u redu. Naime, moja zadnja debeljuca toliko dugo nije kakala.

----------


## Diami

Casa ma kužim ja to, moj stariji je isto dobio malo prvi mjesec, nije poduplao težinu porođajnu do punih 6 mjeseci, al je bio zdrav, veseo, živahan i zadovoljan. 

Mi smo trenutno opet ok s kakanjem, trudimo se i dalje da nam tako i ostane.

ovca i janjad - slično je i meni trenutno kako si i ti opisala - stalno nekog dojim...

----------


## tomita

Diami, kako ste?

----------


## Diami

Pa rekla bih da smo za sada ok. Trenutno kakamo uglavnom 3 puta dnevno, nekad samo 2 puta ali onda obilno i još koji put u tragovima kad prdne. Piški obilno. Po noći sisa svaka 2 do 3h, po danu zna često i satima biti na cici, više zbog dudanja i smirenja nego da jede.

Odupirem se nagonu da je važem, čekam (ne)strpljivo subotu i nadam se da će biti ok prirast.

----------


## Diami

Jedino što kakica nije kremasta nego kao zrnata, ali koliko sam po netu našla to bi trebalo biti ok, boja je senfasta.

----------


## tomita

U redu je ako kakica ima bijele krpice. Javi nam se iza subote.

----------


## Diami

Kod nas je sve u grudicama žućkastim, podsjeća me na zrnati sir pomalo.  :Smile:  Javim se! Ovak po izgledu mi se čini da dobiva, dobila je i podbradak i čini mi se da se malo zaokružila, al vidjet ćemo.

----------


## kahna

Diami samo da se malo ubacim u vezi kakice
kad se kaže da treba biti minimalno 3 kakice u 24 sata misli se na kakicu veličine kovanice 5 kuna, tako da tu nemaš brige
'Zrnca' u kakici (koliko sam ja uspjela pohvatati) su znak da beba dobiva i masno mlijeko  :Smile: 

Kod nas je npr. ovako
Luka je od cca mjesec i po pa do ni ne sjećam se koliko, kakao svakih 10 dana, bez greške, točno svaki 10-ti dan
Helena kaka svaki treći i to baš ima dan za kakanje kad je skoro svaka pelena pokakana.

Mislim da nemaš brige 
i vjerujem da bi ti bilo još lakše kad bi i tu vagu izbacila  :Grin: 

edit:
zaboravila sam dodati
kod Helene nisam nikad još vidjela zrnce u stolici a dobiva na kilaži (ne znam točno koliko, vidim da je narasla  :Laughing:  ) i napreduje, tako da ne znam dali je i to ikakvo mjerilo

----------


## Diami

Danas smo se vagnuli i ima 3390g, znači dobila je 230g u tjedan dana. A danas je kakala čak 5 puta. Krenulo nas.  :Smile:  Vagali smo se u bodiću, koji ima nekih 40g, dakle od najmanje težine (2920g) je dobila 420g otprilike, u 2 tjedna što smo doma - to je u biti lijep prirast. 

Menis e čini da ona sad kad je gladna u jednom podoju skoro skroz isprazni sisu. Ja joj ipak kasnije još ponudim istu dojku, al kad se unervozi dam joj i drugu ako hoće. Kako brat ionako siše svako malo po par gutljaja, skoro je stalno "srednje masno mlijeko" na izlazu, tako da vjerujem da dobije dosta masnog, što bi i kakice potvrdile. Sve u svemu za sad sam zadovoljna i smirenija. :D

----------


## tomita

Diami, baš mi je drago. Po prirastu težine, a i po pelenama lijepo napreduje.

----------


## Diami

E sad - veli patronažna da malena ima soor. Ona sad ne bi tretirala jer da je malo, al ak se pojača da kupimo rojazol gel. Ja bi radije odmah mazala da ne bi bilo, jer ne vjerujem da će gljivice same nestati... Da li bi trebali i brata mazati iako on nema nikakve naslage?

I drugo, ako možda imate kakav savjet - stariji mi je pokupio neki želučani virus, noćas je povraćao i imao temp. Za sada je bolje, temp pala, ne povraća od jutra. Izvor je vjerojatno njegov mali prijatelj koji je bio u posjeti u četvrtak i dobio temp tijekom posjete, te nakon toga doma počeo povraćati. Kako sad s dojenjem? Čitala sam da s obzirom na izloženost virusu i prije samog izbijanja simptoma nema smisla ograničavati na jednu dojku po djetetu, što vi mislite?  Koja je vjerojatnost da ona to pokupi? Da operem vodom bradavicu prije promjene strana, ima li potrebe i/ili smisla? Kak ste vi ako bi vam jedno dijete bilo bolesno?

Aaaa luda sam, budna od 4, oboje stalno hoće na cicu...

----------


## kahna

za soor bi ti rekla na ništa ne čekaš, što prije počneš to bolje
i moraš tretirati oboje klinaca i dojke, nema iznimke i uporno baem 14 dana
meni se tri puta vračao dok nisami malca uključila u terapiju, a ima samo jedan podoj na dan i nije imao nikakve simptome, ustvari imala sam ih samo ja

i sad kad je imao gnojnu anginu samo sam oprala bradavicu poslije njega i mala nije dobila
ali sam ju i ja prebolila tako da mislim da je to bilo važnije po njen imunitet

----------


## Pcelica Mara

I mi smo ovako kao kahna. Kad bi malena bila prehlađena oprala bi sisu poslije dojenja i manje sisalo bi ostalo zdravo i nešmrkavo.

A što se tiče kakanja i mi smo imali taj problem s malim, i isto bi nakon par dana iskrcao punu pelenu. A onda bi mm komentirao "ovdje ima preko 50 kn"  :Grin:  jer smo računali prema ovom što kahna spominje, stolica je kakica veličine kovanice od 5 kn.
Svakako, pedijatrica nam je rekla da ne brinemo oko zastoja dok god je malac isključivo dojen, a opće stanje mu je dobro.

A potpisujem kahnu i za soor, mažite odmah, bolje nego da se proširi.

----------


## casa

Mi smo sise prali i prali, ali su se obojica razboljeli, tako da se ne bih baš pouzdala u pranje. Sve je to imunitet i sretno!! Moji su opet obojica šmrkavi...

----------


## Diami

Veliki je opet zdrav, nije povraćao od jučer ujutro i temp isto više nema. Jučer sam još prala sisu nakon njegovog dojenja, danas od jutra više ne. Mala nema simptome nikakve, pa se nadam da ni neće, nismo ni tata ni ja dobili, možda imamo već antitijela pa ih ima i ona preko mene.

----------


## Diami

Bili smo na prvoj kontroli, malena je dobila 850g ovaj mjesec. :D I narasla 2,5cm.  :Smile:

----------


## tomita

Odlično Diami!

----------


## Diami

Ja sam zadovoljna, u odnosu na bratovih 300 je ovo wow!

Jedino što mi danas i jučer ne kaka tako često, al zato jednom obilno poprilično, a kod sisanja se ništa nije mijenjalo. Al sad i vidim da posiše i masno mlijeko, kad završi baš izlazi gusto bijelo mlijeko, a i fino isprazni sisu čak i u jednom podoju.

----------


## Diami

Samo da se opet malo javimo. Mala princeza je dogurala već preko 2 mjeseca i imamo 5kg, odn sad i već koji gram više. U drugom mjesecu je dobila 1200gr, ja happy totalka. 

Sad polako smišljam taktiku kako malome polako to smanjiti, al za sad je uporniji od mene...

----------


## winnerica

Bravo Diami, čestitam!!!!! I mi još cickamo u tandemu, veća je upornija nego manja  :Smile:   - nemam je srca odbiti...

----------


## Diami

Evo da se malo javimo i update-amo temu. Jučer smo proslavili prva 3 mjeseca male princeze i ujedno našeg tandema. Skok se bliži kraju, a vaga pokazuje blizu kojih 5800 ili malo više. 

Sad pokušavamo brata nagovoriti da malo smanji to sisanje, al pali samo kad smo jako puno vani, ako smo puno doma, onda često i traži (čak i češće od seke...). Ta "bitka" će još potrajati.  :Smile:

----------


## kahna

Odlično!  :Klap: 
I mi smo tandemaši i dalje  :Smile:  s tim da Luka 'smije' samo ujutro kad se probudi inače bi cicao valjda više nego seka  :Rolling Eyes: 
njemu je cica sve na svijetu, a njoj pak nužno zlo da se dođe do hrane  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

evo, naš tandem je definitivno završio nakon negdje 3 g. i 2 mj., starija je neki dan probala cicnuti i više ne zna. ima trajni zub i to je izgleda za nju značilo gubitak refleksa sisanja

mlađa ima 3 g. i 4 mj., na moje iznenađenje ne cica više od dva puta dnevno

mah, mah svima!

----------


## kli_kli

Aaaa, ovca_ pa cestitam! I N cestitam konacni zavrsetak dojenja, bas joj je trebalo  :Smile: 
Ona ima skoro 6, zar ne?

----------


## Sony

Dizem prastaru temu mojom novom nedoumicom.
Imam sina od skoro 3g,koji je dojio cijelu moju trudnocu do odlaska u rodiliste. Tamo sam ostala tj.dana,a on jos nekoliko kod bake. Dakle tih 2tj.je bio prekid,ali ne i njegovo odvikavanje . Kad me je vidio prvo mi je mazno rekao:"mama,ja sam jako gladan na ciku!".
Dogovorili smo se da bebac mora prvi papati,jer ne jede ni cokolade,ni banane kao on,ali .. To je cesto njemu tesko provesti u praksi..Tu krece nadmudrivanje,uvjeravanje,skretanje paznje itd.
No,mOje pitanje (s obzirom na nestrpljivost obojice) je da li je potrebno prati dojku izmedu podoja njega i novorodenceta?
Zdravi su zasad obojica,ali stariji ide u vrtic,a ima i karijes,pa brinem za novorodence.

----------


## klokanica1506

> Dizem prastaru temu mojom novom nedoumicom.
> Imam sina od skoro 3g,koji je dojio cijelu moju trudnocu do odlaska u rodiliste. Tamo sam ostala tj.dana,a on jos nekoliko kod bake. Dakle tih 2tj.je bio prekid,ali ne i njegovo odvikavanje . Kad me je vidio prvo mi je mazno rekao:"mama,ja sam jako gladan na ciku!".
> Dogovorili smo se da bebac mora prvi papati,jer ne jede ni cokolade,ni banane kao on,ali .. To je cesto njemu tesko provesti u praksi..Tu krece nadmudrivanje,uvjeravanje,skretanje paznje itd.
> No,mOje pitanje (s obzirom na nestrpljivost obojice) je da li je potrebno prati dojku izmedu podoja njega i novorodenceta?
> Zdravi su zasad obojica,ali stariji ide u vrtic,a ima i karijes,pa brinem za novorodence.


Dojke sam oprala iza starijeg djeteta.

Želim ti puno sreće i strpljenja, nama na žalost nije pošlo za rukom.

----------


## Sony

Nastojim,ali ta minutica je njima vjecnost.
Imas pravo,nije lako,ali cilj mi je izdrzati jos malo da se ne razvije ljubomora.

----------


## kahna

Sony, mi smo funkcionirali tako, kad je seka pocicala on je imao što je ostalo  :Grin: 
Samo se drži toga, kad skuži da je tako ili nikako pristat će na uvjete, nije baš baš mali da ne kuži  :Wink:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

> Nastojim,ali ta minutica je njima vjecnost.
> Imas pravo,nije lako,ali cilj mi je izdrzati jos malo da se ne razvije ljubomora.


nakon tandema koji je trajao oko tri i pol godine mogu ti reći da to nije nikakav mehanizam koji će spriječiti razvijanje ljubomore  :Undecided: 

ljubomora je prirodna i potrebna, bit će je sad ili kasnije

nemoj imati plan oko toga čemu služi tandem, mislim da bi te to moglo samo iscrpljivati i voditi preispitivanjima koja ti sada ne trebaju

uživaj, pa kako i do kada bude

tehnička strana: nisam prala dojke između podoja ni kada su bile kasnije nešto boležljikave

ali nije bilo karijesa, to bi ipak trebalo srediti

moje su podijelile gljivice u ustima nakon desetak dana, ali je i lako otišlo

----------


## Sony

Taj moj 3god.cicoljubac ima trenutno popravljene sve zubice,ali mu stalno propadaju prednji gornji. Stomatolog kaze da je to cirkularni karijes zbog nocnog dojenja (bocicu,ni dudu nismo nikad ni kupili),ali o tome sam sve procitala na drugom topiku...ovaj bebac ima 12 dana,i nema zube(iako se moj najstariji sin rodio s 2.jedinice dolje!!).

A ljubomora..hmmm... Vec je tu,samo da se ne rasplamsa..

----------


## Sony

Neki dan sam vam se zalila(ali na krivom topiku)pa cu ponoviti ovdje. Moj trogodisnjak je u ova 2,5mj tandema pojacao svoj interes za dojenjem. Imam dojam da i danju,a osobito nocu doji cesce od novorodenog brata. Bebacu to ne smeta i napreduje predobro,ali ja sam luda od njegovih stalnih zahzjeva. Ako ga otvoreno odbijem,ili pokusam zabaviti drugim ili nudim zamjenu reagira dosadnim cviljenjem. Ponekad je i iskreno tuzan,sto me redovito slomi..
Zbog svega odlucila sam prekinuti njegov 3g staz. Najavljivala mu to puna dva tj,i prije 5 dana obustavila mu dojenje.
Kroz dan ima par krizica,uspavljivanja i budenja su prave krize,ali nocu oko 02h je rat..
Kad se mogu nadati da ce odustati ili barem smanjiti intenzitet dramatiziranja (jer se bojim da cu ja popustiti)?
Bog zna sto me ceka ove noci...

----------


## Sony

Prosle dvije noci,plakao po pola sata,pa zaspao do jutra. Nasli smo kompromis da drzi ruku na dojci,kao da on cuva ciku.Ovu noc spavao do jutra u komadu. Ujutro me odmah trazio uz komentar da nije on zaboravio ciku nego je hti da se ja naspavam... Sunce moje malo!

----------


## Sony

Mislim da se smijem odjaviti s tandema,a dojit cu dalje samo svog tromjesecnog bucka. 
Moj trogodisnjak je prihvatio moju odluku (polako i tesko,ali ipak je) da je on velik i da vise ne doji . Svidala mi se ideja o tandemu,ali je on dojio vise i cese od malog brace, uz zahtjeve na nemogucim mjestima.
Nocu imamo srcedrapajuce krize,a danju me testira npr.ovako: gleda me u oci i mazno kaze "mama, ja bi ciku.." pa napravi dramatursku pauzu,pa dopuni "cuvao rukom"!Racunam da je to samo prijelazno razdoblje,da je nuzno ii da ce biti kratkotrajno.
Iako je to bila moja zelja,ne osjecam se pobjednicki sretno, nego sjetno..
Pozz i pohvala za cure koje uspjesno doje tandem

----------


## Sony

Totalno sam privatizirala ovu temu,ali mi treba kao ispusni ventil. Mislila sam da smo okoncali 3g dojenje,ali borbi nije kraj... Moj cicoljubac me je 2x nadmudrio. Jednom je, sjedeci mi u krilu na plazi, znakovito strogim glasom rekao: "smiri se,smiri se" i brzinom munje skinuo badic i poceo dojiti. Drugi put dok je bio virozan i mazan,gurkao glavu malo po malo do dojke i sapnuo mi :"sada nitko ne vidi mama,daj mi samo malo".
Grizem se zbog odluke da okoncam dojenje,jer definitivno nije bio spreman!
Ali nema bas ni smisla ova 3tjedna  mucenja baciti u vjetar,zar ne?!

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Evo da ti se malo pridružim na temi, već 2 mjeseca namjeravam otvoriti sličnu, ali kad uspijem doći do vremena za forum odustanem i smognem opet snage za dalje... Nemam odgovor na tvoje zadnje pitanje, ali mislim da bi ovi cicoljupci ovisnici mogli i do 6. godine  :drama: .

Kad sam prije 3 i nešto godine na Rodi prvi put čula za tandem i vidjela sliku dvoje dječice kako doji, bila sam totalno i ludo zaljubljena u ideju  :Zaljubljen: . Mislila sam da ću i ja. No, s obzirom da 2 godine od prvog poroda nisam imala menstruaciju ni ovulaciju, cicoljubac ovisnik je s 27 mjeseci ostao bez cice za uspavljivanje i noćno nacicavanje. Odmah sam ostala trudna, i sisao je za buđenje još nekih 2 mjeseca, ali onda više ja nisam mogla jer su me jako bolile bradavice (i općenito mi je bilo stalno muka). Ali i tada je to bilo svaki drugi, treći dan, i on skoro više nije ni znao sisati, samo me nekako navlačio i to smo skroz ukinuli.

Mislila sam da je to gotovo, iako je on sljedećih 7 mjeseci pričao da će on opet piti mlijeko kad dođe beba. I u prvih mjesec dana se zezao da bi on malo, pa bi stavio usta na bradavicu, ali nije baš ništa povukao. I tako se on još par puta zezao da pije, i odjednom je počeo piti i vući pošteno. Mislila sam, ajde neka mu poneki put, i onda je zadnji mjesec to postalo prenaporno: hoće za uspavljivanje, za buđenje, kad padne, kad je tužan, kenjkav, kad ga špotamo za ponašanje... sjedne na pod i cvili da bi sisao. Svaka situacija se pretvorila u "ja bi sisu". E dođe mi da...  :cupakosu: .

Jučer ujutro se probudio i gura mi ruke u majcu iste sekunde. Velim ja njemu "Slušaj, ja sam ti mama, nisam ti ja samo sisa, reci mi prvo dobro jutro mama, kako si spavala, pusti mi majcu i ne navlači me". A on će: "Ne, ti nisi mama, ti si sisa. Siso, makni ruke s majce".

I tako... vjerujem da mu to puno znači, ali sam odlučila da mu ipak ne dam sto puta na dan kad god zacvili. Par puta kad sam mu dala u tim njegovim trenucima cviljenja sam se ja grozno osjećaja, jednostavno nisam htjela da taj tren sisa, i nisam mogla, nego bi mu nakon minutu rekla da je dosta i da ne može više. I tako, odlučila sam da nisam ništa odlučila  :Smile: . Tj. definitivno mu ne dam sto puta na dan, i cviljenje ćemo rješavati na drugi način, ali ponekad mu mogu dati. Joj, ne znam što bih ti rekla, i jesam li ti pomogla. Ali samo da znaš da nisi sama  :Smile: . I ono na plaži je bilo genijalno.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

> Grizem se zbog odluke da okoncam dojenje,jer definitivno nije bio spreman!
> Ali nema bas ni smisla ova 3tjedna  mucenja baciti u vjetar,zar ne?!


E da, ako ti još možeš, možda ne morate skroz odustati, nego mu dati samo ponekad, nekoliko puta tjedno npr., ako on to prihvati. Daj mu neku priču zašto ne može češće, nego samo "u posebnim trenucima".

----------


## Mimah

Ovisi kakvu djecu imate,neka će s lakoćom prihvatiti da samo nekad dobiju, ali neka su za sve ili ništa.

U svakom slučaju ključna je vaša odluka i morate čvrsto stajati iza nje.Ne samo pred djetetom, nego prije svega pred sobom. Morate se dobro osjećati s tom odlukom, koja god bila jer će bilo kakvu nesigurnost djeca osjetiti. Dosljednost je važna. 

Jednostavno i jasno recite pravila- ne može više, smeta mi ili može samo nakon buđenja ili može samo za uspavljivanje... 

Mi smo ukidali noćno s 2 godine, bilo je to 5 tužnih i nervoznih noći, ali nakon toga je bilo lakše. Stvarno nema smisla da je donjenje mučenje.  :Undecided: 

Držite se, cure, i javite kako ide!

----------


## Storma

Ja sam prekinula tandem kada je mlađa imala 6 mj a starija 3,5 jer me starija užasno iscrpljivala. Manja je dojila svakih 3-4 sata, kratki podoj i gotovo, dok je starija bila teški sisoljubac i ujednom periodu je došla do točke u kojoj je tražila dojenje bar jednom u sat vremena. Shvatila sam da tako više ne mogu. Sveli smo dojenje veće na "samo malo za uspavljivanje" i noću me nije tražila no danju se nije skidala s mene i u jednom trenu sam shvatila da ili mora prestati dojiti, ili je moram pustiti koliko god traži, pa tko preživi... Puštanje nije pomoglo, tako da smo postepeno ukidali dojenje - uvela sam pravilo "dojiš dok nabrojim do 5" (jedina metoda koja je upalila). kada je prihvatila ideju ograničavanja duljine podoja, izbacivala sam joj podoje (jedan svaki sat, pa svaka dva...). Bilo nam je teško, jer je njoj cica bila lijek za sve no kada sam shvatila da nema druge opcije, lakše sam podnosila njenu ljutnju i cendranja. S vremenom se privikla. 
Dodat ću da je ona zahtjevno dijete pa su se tu poklapale i neke druge stvari, no gledajući unazad, mislim da sam to dobro odradila, da je taj postepeni prekid bio dobar kompromis.

----------


## Sony

Kod nas ovo s brojanjem nije upalilo. Ja sam isto rekla samo do 5, a on mi nije dao da brojim ja na glas nego da ce on brojati tiho u sebi. Kaf god bi rekla da je gotovo,on kaze da nije da je na 3,pa je tek na 4,pa je jos uvijek na 4...

----------


## Sony

Kod nas ovo s brojanjem nije upalilo. Ja sam isto rekla samo do 5, a on mi nije dao da brojim ja na glas nego da ce on brojati tiho u sebi. Kad god bi rekla da je gotovo,on kaze da nije da je na 3,pa je tek na 4,pa je jos uvijek na 4...Pa...

----------


## bobaibeba

ja sam imala tandem koji je trajao negdje godinu i pol, i sve je funkcioniralo više-manje dobro. Sin je imao 2,5 kad se seka rodila, a ja sam već dosta prije njenog rođenja uspostavila dojenje na način da se cica samo u spavaćoj sobi, za uspavllivanje, eventualno noću, ali on se nije baš budio. Kad sam došla iz bolnice, par puta je tražio i ujutro, dala sam mu, ali to je nakon nekog vremena prestalo. A uspavljivali smo se prvo cica seka dok ne zaspe, a onda se okrenem njemu pa cica on. Strpljivo je čekao i bio je porpilično pun razumijevanja, ali moguće da je bio takvo dijete. On je prestao cicati sa 3,9 godina, jednostavno je par večeri za redom rekao da mu ne treba cica.
Ne znam, nisam imala nekih većih problema ni s njom,  ni s njim, ni s odvikavanjima. Ja sam jednostavno dojila, postavila svoje granice gdje i kada se cica (kad su već bili stariji) i oni su to prihvatili bez problema. Ali nisam pokušavala prestati niti ih nagovarala da prestanu jer su veliki ili slično, samo sam napravila da dojenje niti meni ne bude naporno... bilo je u trudnoći (prvih mjeseci) grozota, ali stisnula sam zube i preživila, ostalo je bilo pjesma  :Smile: .

----------

